
Show HN: Yime – Inverse of Google Calendar - techsin101
Hey guys!<p>We&#x27;re building Yime. It&#x27;s basically a way to let your friends see when you&#x27;re free this week and hit you up with potential plans. And even make group (squad) plans. Easier than texting everyone and trying to figure out when everyone is free.. and never actually come around doing that. App would let you pick friends and find common free time as well.<p>We&#x27;re close to launching very basic MVP. I&#x27;d love to hear any thoughts as well.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;yime.app" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;yime.app</a>
======
rahimnathwani
Cool idea. For it to work well, it needs a very large proportion of the group
to be sharing their free time. I can imagine four situations in which this
would be the case:

1\. Every member of the group sees it as extremely important that a time to
meet is found, OR

2\. It's super-easy to enter your free time manually, and you're prompted
automatically and frequently to update your free time info, OR

3\. Each person's free time is updated automatically from their primary
calendar, OR

4\. People only need to enter their free time for a very short period (under 2
weeks) and that period is coming up soon (within the next 4 weeks) so their is
little uncertainty.

I'm curious to know how you think about the use cases and usability
challenges.

~~~
techsin101
right now how it's setup, you only put time for a the whole week. and it's
repeated. usual life is pretty repetitive. (work/school) etc.

there would be buttons to "become available" or "set busy"

------
MelvinHicklin
I dig the concept. Would I be able to import my calendar from google calendar
or whatever nightmare Samsung calls it's calendar application? (Only asking
because I didn't specifically see it mentioned.)

~~~
techsin101
Eventually yea.

------
fabiomaia
Very smart!

~~~
techsin101
thanks, and your github profile is sight to be hold.

